# How To Remove Heat Transfer Logos?



## Technix (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi everyone.

I am trying to remove the heat transfer logo. I know it can be done. I have had a friend who I cannot contact using a heat gun and some chemical that would remove the heat seal logo then he would wash the shirts and print on them where the neck tag was.

I am trying to make some shirts for a client who is starting a clothing line. They want to have their own Logo on the inside neck tag of the shirts.

They want to use 100% polyester shirts that have a heat seal logo on the inside neck tag (similiar to Nike's heat seal logos on their DRI-FITS)

How can I remove these to screen print in this spot?

I have been looking for chemicals to use or any methods that don't damage the shirt, then I could re-wash the shirts afterwards and print in that spot.

Thanks in advanced!

**EDIT: would any of this work?

Sign Supply & T-Shirt Supply for Vinyl Cutters & Inkjet Printers - Beacon Graphics, LLC


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

I've heard that using acetone (nail polish remove) and heat will remove them. You have to be careful and only dab a little bit at a time.
Actually there is a thread here somewhere about that. Can't find it right now.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

You will spend more time than it is worth.....And probably still have a "crappy" result....And how do you sell a "washed" shirt as a 1st class product?....


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Does double posting get quicker results?


----------

